# I am trying to stop myself



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They look like they were meant to be together. Adorable! x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are so cute they look so peaceful


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Soooo precious!!! Jake loving his little sissy!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you - the perfect way to start the day, a lovely Jake and Willow pic


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> They look like they were meant to be together. Adorable! x


Agree with Jane - they look like they are meant to be together.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Way too cute xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What a lovely photo! Real little snuggle bunnies


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

That's great !!!!
Lovely to see after such a short time together


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!! they are just too adorable together....and please dont try and stop yourself posting pictures..we all love pictures on here


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am sooo glad you failed in your endeavour! Lol. Lovely picture. Do you remember being so worried they wouldn't get on?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep, they were meant to be snuggled up together for sure  

Lovely photo xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah just beautiful Donna...keep the pics coming 

I love how Jake is ever so slightly leaning on his little sis...I bet it seems now like she's always been there....

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am pleased at how well Jake is doing with her. He does not just tolerate her but indulges her. I am also happy she sleeps from 10:30 until 6 and always has a dry crate.
However.... the house training is not going well at all. It has been almost two weeks and I am no closer to figuring her out. Jake was on a schedule after three days. (I know, I know she is not Jake) 
We have four adults making a full time job out of taking her out every 20 mins. She will go out and poo and pee or just pee and then come in and do it again. No matter how long we stay out. No matter how many times she pees out there. She will come in and pee! 
This morning not five mins after having her out I stepped in a pile of poo. I think my entire floor has been washed one spot at a time. We are using the puppy spray to no avail because she never goes in the same place twice anyway. 
She is also humping Jake.  Isn't she too you for this kind of display of dominance? As long as he is not over tired, he lets her get away with whatever. He is such an angel.
Anyway enough bemoaning. :violin: I wanted this so much and now I just have to ride it out and remember it will get better. 
This reminds me of Jake an Willow :decision: (that is penny in the middle)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't you dare stop posting piccies for us to oooh and aahh over. Love them both, such a cute picture. 

As for toilet training, don't get me started. Roo took way longer than Obi and I have no idea why as did all the same things. People often say it's a girl thing. don't know. All I do know was that it was nearly 6 months for Roo so hoping you fair better than I did! I'm sure you will .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks Clare. Thank goodness they are so cute. tonight they bonded over a sock.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab pictures . She looks really leggy in the second one? How big do you think she'll be?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Fab pictures . She looks really leggy in the second one? How big do you think she'll be?


her mom was 17 inches to the shoulder and dad was 15. I'm thinking she will be Jakes size. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am so loving the pictures of your beautiful dogs.

House training will improve - some warm dry spring days will help and I guess if you get desperate then you'll just have to limit how much of your floor she has access too.
The problme with second dogs is that their life is so exciting with a big dog to dash around with - no time to think about when to wee or poop at all - life is just fun, fun, fun. 
And Willow is sooooo cute, who cares!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oooh Donna, just catching up - How Cute?!! sorry to hear about the house training but you have just got to be happy with them bonding like this, its like Jake has just been waiting for a little sister to snuggle and play with! The training must be such a pain but imagine how much more stressed you would be if Jake was seriously snapping everytime she came near? and I know you already realise that, sorry no real advice other than keeping her restricted between potty breaks but I guess than would be really hard with having Jake there as well. Good luck, and keep those pictures coming!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Omg Donna. They are gorgeous together.. How are you getting on. I've not been here a lot recently and am missing Willows puppiness!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Omg Donna. They are gorgeous together.. How are you getting on. I've not been here a lot recently and am missing Willows puppiness!!


Ruth I am glad you are back. I hope you are doing ok. Willow is so much fun. Her and Jake love playing and sleeping together. the only issue right now is her using ever single spot in the house as a toilet 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It all sounds lovely... Definitely hard work but worth every minute I'm sure. She's a doll, which is amazing because in my eyes no one comes close to gorgeous Jake! Glad they are getting on. Would you consider keeping her confined to one or two rooms? Maybe your all open plan? We found it useful to have Lola in kitchen dining area most of the time then bring her to other rooms with us but close the doors so she didn't go wondering. I was scared of her wondering and not getting back to the puppy pad in time. I think we only had 2 or 3 incidents outside of the kitchen/dining room (we lifted Lola mid-pee when she did it indoors, puppies will stopped if surprised, we taxid her outside or to a puppy pad, whichever was closer. This doesn't work for poos! They can't stop the poo coming obviously). She will get it though.. Just a shame your having to clean such a vast area! Lovely to hear from you.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable x


----------

